# Help! Need answers for relabeling



## luckky01 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi! I am printing on Gildan sweatshirts and for the relabeling process, I am taking out both the Gildan label and the care label and replacing it with my label that will have my brand name, size, material info, where it was made, and wash care info and symbols. But my question is, will it be ok if I put that it's Made in USA? because on the Gildan sweatshirt label, it says it's made in Honduras. Also do I have to put Gildan's RN# on my label?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You cannot say it's made in the USA if it was made in Honduras. you have to say it was made in Honduras.

You also can't use Gildan's RN#. You must either use your own RN# or you can use your full legal company name. 

You can easily apply for your free RN# here: https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS


----------



## luckky01 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. So if I put my brands name which is the legal name my business is under then I do not have to put an RN# correct? Also I saw some brands that use the same Gildan sweatshirts and I can tell that they just cut off Gildan's care label tag and sewed their own label and it says Made in USA. I know that the sweatshirt was manufactured in Honduras but if the screen printing or any artwork is done here in the US then can we put MADE IN USA?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can put 'screen printed in the USA' or 'artwork done in the USA' IN ADDITION TO 'Made in Honduras'.

I, nor you, can help what other companies do. We can only do the right thing and stay out of trouble with the FTC, right?


----------



## luckky01 (Oct 15, 2014)

splathead said:


> You can put 'screen printed in the USA' or 'artwork done in the USA' IN ADDITION TO 'Made in Honduras'.
> 
> I, nor you, can help what other companies do. We can only do the right thing and stay out of trouble with the FTC, right?



I was wondering if I can put "Artwork done in USA of imported fabric" or is it mandatory to put the country where the sweatshirt got made from? If that's the case then I would have to put "Artwork done in USA. Made in Honduras" correct?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

It is mandatory to include the correct country. If the shirt was made in Honduras, the label needs to say "Made In Honduras." It's that simple. So yes, you would have to put "Artwork done in USA. Made in Honduras."


----------

